# Beauty of Bettas Collage



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey! So I'd like to start a project called "Beauty of Bettas." It will be a collection of Betta pictures combined to make one awesome collage. However, instead of the whole picture of the Betta, it will be just a little bit. Maybe a cool part where the colors blend, or a piece of the tail where the rays stand out of the rest of the color, and even just a few scales that are really pretty! 

I'm asking you to post the full picture of your Betta. You can specify the area or place you want to show off or just give me the picture and see what I'll do. I will crop it out and add it to the collage! I'd like to have decent quality pictures that show a bit of detail. Also, I'm hoping to make it 10 pictures by 10 pictures, so I'll need 100 Bettas! 

I think this would be a cool way to bring together the Betta Fish community and showcase our little cuties! All of your photos will be credited to you.

Notes-


Please use only your photos, and not ones from Aquabid, Ebay, etc.
Please be courteous and not post more than 3 Bettas at once, spread your Bettas out over the span of a few days to allow others to join in.


Please post in a RAOK format (one slot for each Betta) like this-

1. Username- Fish Name1
2. Username- Fish Name2
3. Username2- Fish Name3
Thanks for reading this all through! Feel free to post your pictures and let the project begin!


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Lexyfly-Bella
I don't care what part you use. I just want her in the picture!
Lexyfly-dragon
I think her tail is the prettiest par to her...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

This seems like a really cool idea , good luck 

1.Sabina88- Sparrow 







I don't really care what part you use, you can pick anything you like 

2. Sabina88- Spartan (SIP) 







I think the blue tint in his fins were one of the prettiest parts of him, if you want to use them


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Here, this is what the list should be. :3

1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan

Keep copying that and adding yours to it. 

Thanks for joining in!
Lexy- Your picture of Bella isn't showing up.


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Oops! Here is Bella


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan
5. DerangedUnicorn- Spyro

Use any part. He's beautiful everywhere!

I have a question. Are you trying to make a big betta fish out of all our little pieces? Or just a big squarish picture?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

TheFishyFoxy said:


> Here, this is what the list should be. :3
> 
> 1. Lexyfly- Bella
> 2. Lexyfly- Dragon
> ...


 
oops sorry, that makes more sense


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

No problem Lexy and Sabina. : )

Oh no, not a big Betta. I'm not that artistic. xD
Just a square of pretty Betta Fish. Spyro is super pretty!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan
5. DerangedUnicorn- Spyro
6. Indigo Betta - Igneel 
7. Indigo Betta - Ellis

I like Igneels colors so just use any part for him.
and I like Ellis' sky blue pectorals.


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, they are so pretty! Is Igneel an elephant ear too?
That's a really pretty picture of Ellis, they are so flowy!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

TheFishyFoxy said:


> Oh no, not a big Betta. I'm not that artistic. xD
> Just a square of pretty Betta Fish. Spyro is super pretty!


Lol. Just checking. I'm not artistic at all. & thank you! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

TheFishyFoxy said:


> Wow, they are so pretty! Is Igneel an elephant ear too?
> That's a really pretty picture of Ellis, they are so flowy!



Thank You 

Igneel isn't a elephant ear but his pectorals have got a little bigger and more colorful than when I first got him.


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Deranged- That's an awesome idea though. Maybe one day. xD

Indigo- Maybe my boy just has small pectorals. *shrug*
Really pretty though, that's an awesome orangey- red!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

This is Beast. He has great coloring!


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

The list is currently-

1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan
5. DerangedUnicorn- Spyro
6. Indigo Betta - Igneel 
7. Indigo Betta - Ellis
8. sbrit94- Beast

He is such a cutie! Thanks for joining!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

You're very welcome. Thanks for allowing me to participate


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan
5. DerangedUnicorn- Spyro
6. Indigo Betta - Igneel 
7. Indigo Betta - Ellis
8. sbrit94- Beast
9. DerangedUnicorn- Queenie

Thought I would add another fish to the list. This is Queenie. I like the blue & green mixture on the second half of her body.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, here's a better picture of Spyro. Sorry for two posts in a row. The iPad won't let me upload two photos at once.


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, almost to 10, thank you!!

Come on, spread the word. Not many people check out the art section, so tell your friends! I'm a bad advertiser. xD


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan
5. DerangedUnicorn- Spyro
6. Indigo Betta - Igneel 
7. Indigo Betta - Ellis
8. sbrit94- Beast
9. DerangedUnicorn- Queenie
10. Lucillia - Ragnarok

I thought I would help!! Here is my Ragnarok! You can use whatever you like, here are a few pictures for you.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

To Lucillia- I love his name


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks for keeping this thread up! I've been busy those past days.

You guys ha such pretty fish, I need to remember to take a picture of my boy!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i have a really pretty HMDT male i just need to get a picture of him but still put me on the list and i will get a picture up as soon as i can (and by the way his name is Gamma)


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

and Fuego who is my avatar


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

The collage is gonna look amazing when it's done!
1. Lexyfly- Bella
2. Lexyfly- Dragon
3. Sabina88- Sparrow
4. Sabina88- Spartan
5. DerangedUnicorn- Spyro
6. Indigo Betta - Igneel 
7. Indigo Betta - Ellis
8. sbrit94- Beast
9. DerangedUnicorn- Queenie
10. Lucillia - Ragnarok
11. rubinthebetta- Patriot


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Sabina, thank you! he is all the firey madness he's named after... sometimes more than I'd like!


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

This is my boy atlas, you can use any part of him  
1. Zooxe - Atlas


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

ugh ugh sorry!!!

Been really busy these days, but thanks for all the enteries!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

is this still going on?


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Ugh sorry everyone!! I've been super busy with life. I'm not sure when I'll be able to make the collage, but I will definitely work on it I promise!


----------

